# Pickled pork, where have you been all my life



## natej (Jul 28, 2017)

My lovely wife bought home some pickled pork to try, id never actually cooked or eaten a fresh pickled piece of pork before plus i wasnt exactly sure of where it was cut from, so i was wondering how to approach cooking it.

Settled on smoking to 160F with a very light rub of some oakridge sweet rub

Took about 3 hours at 240 - 255

Sliced it up, BOY is it delish! Has the texture and taste of ham, only ALOT more juicy and smokey













20170727_172239.jpg



__ natej
__ Jul 27, 2017


















20170729_140821.jpg



__ natej
__ Jul 28, 2017


















20170729_140954.jpg



__ natej
__ Jul 28, 2017


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 29, 2017)

Okay...  Pickled pork outside of hocks and such is new to me.

But that does look mighty moist-n-juicy, with a thin, dark and tasty looking bark on it.
I bet the sammiches are amazing.
I'll have to try a plate to make a decisive judgement, too bad you're a world away.


----------



## natej (Jul 29, 2017)

There is plenty to go round my friend!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 29, 2017)

Looks great. The curing brine to make ham is called a Pickle. What you got there is cured raw pork. I've not seen any recipes outside of Cajun country that uses pickled pork...JJ


----------



## natej (Jul 29, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Looks great. The curing brine to make ham is called a Pickle. What you got there is cured raw pork. I've not seen any recipes outside of Cajun country that uses pickled pork...JJ



Good to know thanks for the info! We had it on bread rolls with potato salad and was beautiful, we sliced the leftovers thin to use as lunch meat for the week ahead, i love how the smoke and flavor develop overnight


----------



## petewoody (Jul 29, 2017)

natej, as I responded in your earlier post, pickled pork was very common when I grew up in Australia. We used to have it as a substitute for ham at Christmas time. It is also a common thing in England and a few other European Countries. I'm glad you enjoyed it.

As JJ said, it is not common here in the US. Tasso ham is the closest. The meat is cut into smaller chunks and after curing/smoking is used in making other dishes.

I usually cure the money muscle from a pork butt and smoke it to around 165/170. As you said it is very moist and great as a hot meal and later as cuts for sandwiches.


----------



## natej (Jul 29, 2017)

Petewoody said:


> natej, as I responded in your earlier post, pickled pork was very common when I grew up in Australia. We used to have it as a substitute for ham at Christmas time. It is also a common thing in England and a few other European Countries. I'm glad you enjoyed it.
> As JJ said, it is not common here in the US. Tasso ham is the closest. The meat is cut into smaller chunks and after curing/smoking is used in making other dishes.
> I usually cure the money muscle from a pork butt and smoke it to around 165/170. As you said it is very moist and great as a hot meal and later as cuts for sandwiches.



Yeah i always see it at the supermarket and butcher and wondered but never pulled the trigger and actually tried it.. so glad i have now though i can see many of them being smoked on the horizion! Definitley in the "do again" category


----------

